# Suche Nette Gilde die Hilfsbereit ist



## Donmoh (26. Februar 2007)

Hi suche einen Nette gilde jeder der in Lordaeron einen Member für eine Gilde braucht bitte melden 


mfg DoNMoH    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmoh (4. März 2007)

sucht keine gilde member in dem server Lordaeron ??
Die gerne Instanzen spielen


----------



## Rizo (4. März 2007)

Donmoh schrieb:


> sucht keine gilde member in dem server Lordaeron ??
> Die gerne Instanzen spielen



1. Also laut deiner Signatur bist du doch in einer Gilde.
2. Schau doch einfach in den Realm Foren von Blizzard
3. Stellst du mit Absicht so dumme Fragen
4. Es gibt ne Edit Funktion!!


----------



## Donmoh (5. März 2007)

habe das game neu un in der Gilde die ich war gefällt mir nicht.
Wenn dir meine fragen nicht passen beantworte die nicht


----------



## Goranos (6. August 2007)

HEy wir suchen noch nach Spielern auf Stufe 60+ ich denk das sich was machen lässt schreib einfach mal unter www.legionenkiller-gilde.de.tl im Forum in die Sparte Bewerbung was du so von der Gilde erwartest.
MfG
Gorano


----------

